#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  How to calculate the line pack for natural Gas

## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

If anybody is having formula regarding calculation of natural gas in pipeline at various pressure,please share it.





Regards,
HimanshuSee More: How to calculate the line pack for natural Gas

----------


## rathore_mbm2002

For linepack calculation good reference book is Gas pipeline Hydraulics by E Shashi Menon...and linepack calculationformula is given in equation 3.31 to 3.35 in chapter 3.

----------


## dluxarun

Ball park line pack calculations are given in the Pipeline rule of thumb book.

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

> For linepack calculation good reference book is Gas pipeline Hydraulics by E Shashi Menon...and linepack calculationformula is given in equation 3.31 to 3.35 in chapter 3.



Thanks for reply if you are having the link for that ,pls share....

----------


## Azad

*Gas Pipeline Hydraulics*
ISBN: 0849327857
Author: E. Shashi Menon 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2005-05-24
Number Of Pages: 416

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Azad

----------

